# Export Codesys 2.3 -> 3.5



## RobiHerb (7 April 2017)

Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch. Ich erinnere mich, dass es früher mal in Codesys 3.x eine Funktionalität gab, um 2.x EXP Files zu importieren.

Finde ich nicht mehr .

Copy/Paste ist bei einem grossen Projekt erst einmal sehr umständlich.


----------



## HausSPSler (7 April 2017)

Hallo RobiHerb,
einfach das .pro Projekt in V3 öffnen dann wird alles importiert.. 

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## RobiHerb (8 April 2017)

Danke, es funktioniert, eine Menge Arbeit gespart.


----------



## JüKo (25 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

das Öffnen einer in Codesys 2.3 erstellten Datei in der Version 3.5 SP14 Patch1 funktioniert bei mir nicht. Beim Öffnen werden nur die Dateiformate *.project, *.libary und *.projectarchive angezeigt. Meine Datei *.pro kann ich in der 3.5 nicht sehen und nicht öffen. Hab auch schon versucht die *.pro in *. project unzubenennen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Februar 2019)

JüKo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Öffnen einer in Codesys 2.3 erstellten Datei in der Version 3.5 SP14 Patch1 funktioniert bei mir nicht. Beim Öffnen werden nur die Dateiformate *.project, *.libary und *.projectarchive angezeigt. Meine Datei *.pro kann ich in der 3.5 nicht sehen und nicht öffen. Hab auch schon versucht die *.pro in *. project unzubenennen


Das geht so auch nicht. Du erstellst ein neues Codesys 3.5 Projekt und dort kannst Du dann über einen Rechtsklick ein vorhandenes Objekt, in dem Fall Deine Pro-Datei einlesen.


----------



## JüKo (25 Februar 2019)

Hallo Oliver, ich muss jetzt nochmal fragen. Rechtsklick an welcher Stelle? Danke


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Februar 2019)

Ich habe hier leider nur TC3 das auf Codesys basiert und da muss man beim SPS-Knoten einen Rechtsklick machen und dann "Vorhandenes Element hinzufügen" auswählen, anschließend kann man dann sein V2 Projekt auswählen. Ich habe mir aber gerade auch das Handbuch von WAGO e!Cockpit angesehen, das auch auf Codesys basiert, aber da läuft es etwas anders. Kann also leider sein, dass ich Dir "Blödsinn" erzählt habe. Ich habe hier gerade kein reines Codesys und kann es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Februar 2019)

Hallo,
es ist einfach so das man diese Importfunktion für die V2.3 Projekt nur in der CODESYS 32Bit Version findet, in der CODESYS 64 ist das nicht verbaut.
Wenn man im Store CODESYS zieht, bekommt man per Default die 64Bit CODESYS Version 
Was tun -> man geht auf den Reiter "Alle Versionen" und dann kann man sich entweder die 32Bit oder 64Bit "ziehen"
https://store.codesys.com/engineering/codesys.html#Alle Versionen.
Dann in der 32 Bit Version einfach das Projekt öffnen - also das pro File angeben.

Generell würde ich später immer die 64Bit verwenden - ( es können auch beide Versionen installiert werden die vertragen sich wunderbar auf einem Rechner)

Grüße


----------



## JüKo (25 Februar 2019)

Hallo, kann ich dann nachdem ich das File in der 32Bit Version gespeichert habe dieses in der 62Bit Version öffen?

Freundliche Grüße,
Jürgen


----------



## HausSPSler (25 Februar 2019)

klar die Projekte können sowohl mit 32Bit und 64Bit bearbeitet werden da gibt es keinen Unterschied....!


----------



## Kieler (25 Februar 2019)

Das es nicht mit der 64Bit Version geht, ist aber auch unglücklich. Wer soll das wissen? Es gibt doch noch diverse 2.3 Projekte die man eventuell hochziehen muss.


----------



## wollvieh (25 Februar 2019)

Find ich jetzt nicht. Unglücklich find ich nur die Kommunikation der neuen Releases. Habe zufällig bei der neuen TC3 4022.28 die ARMVx Multicore Version 'entdeckt', so gröbere Änderungen sollte man auch dem gemeinen Volk kommunizieren,  would be nice! ;-)


----------



## Jonny-Banana666 (16 Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich möchte hier noch einmal anknüpfen.
Ich habe nun beide Versionen installiert da es mit der 64Bit Variante nicht funktioniert ein mit 2.3 geschriebenes Projekt zu laden => aber mit 32Bit geht es auch nicht. 
Ober habe ich da bei den Vorrednern etwas falsch aufgeschnappt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2020)

Jonny-Banana666 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte hier noch einmal anknüpfen.
> Ich habe nun beide Versionen installiert da es mit der 64Bit Variante nicht funktioniert ein mit 2.3 geschriebenes Projekt zu laden => aber mit 32Bit geht es auch nicht.
> Ober habe ich da bei den Vorrednern etwas falsch aufgeschnappt?


Wie gehst Du denn vor?


----------



## Jonny-Banana666 (16 Juni 2020)

32Bit Variante Codesys öffnen => Projekt öffnen => hier kann ich nur unterstützte Dateien oder eben Lib#s usw öffnen...
der andere Weg wäre ein neues Projekt und hier => Obj einfügen was mir aber nur meine 2.3 öffnet


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Juni 2020)

Jonny-Banana666 schrieb:


> 32Bit Variante Codesys öffnen => Projekt öffnen => hier kann ich nur unterstützte Dateien oder eben Lib#s usw öffnen...​



Das geht ja auch, wie hier schon mehrfach geschrieben nicht.​


Jonny-Banana666 schrieb:


> der andere Weg wäre ein neues Projekt und hier => Obj einfügen was mir aber nur meine 2.3 öffnet


Das ist nicht der andere, sondern der einzige Weg. Was meinst Du mit "aber nur meine 2.3 öffnet"?
Habe da eventuell Blödsinn verzapft.
Es gibt für Codesys V3.5 einen Konverter den muss man aber im Shop erst herunterladen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man dann das Projekt direkt öffnen kann oder es immer noch über vorhandenes Objekt in ein Projekt einfügen muss.


----------



## HausSPSler (16 Juni 2020)

genau den hier:
https://store.codesys.com/codesys-v23-converter.html
in der 32Bit CODESYS dazu installieren, damit kannst du dann V2.3 Projekte und Bibliotheken konvertieren.
Grüße


----------



## Jonny-Banana666 (17 Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank das hat schon einmal gut geklappt: Codesys 3.5 32Bit öffnen => Projekt öffnen => gewünschtes *.pro und dann den Anweisungen folgen. 
_Habt Ihr noch einen Tipp denn er hat den Zugriff auf die 2.3 Bibliotheken verweigert?_


----------



## HausSPSler (17 Juni 2020)

Die meisten Libs aus V2.3 muss man nicht importieren da es die entsprechenden in V3 schon gibt.
Wenn es eigene sind, dann am besten die Lib selber convertieren, denke aber da muss man schon Anpassungen machen.
Grüße


----------



## Jonny-Banana666 (18 Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich richtig darauf hätte ich natürlich auch selbst kommen können. Danke


----------

